# Job,friends&help,advice



## Angel9 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey... 
I just moved to Italy.Well,I have where to live,I have a great partner who supports me,just unfortunantly his job moves him all over the country and we don't have much time to be together or he could jump around me.Well,anyway,I'm very independent and I like to be.So,I'm already looking for job(I have papers already to start with),only a problem I don't know Italian language,I can understand some,a bit to say,I'm a good listener and learning quickly,but I would need some help.I'm speaking in other 4languages and I'm in Lucca.So,anyone,who can help me even a bit,would be greatfull and I'd be very thankfull. 
Thank you


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 5, 2011)

Ciao Angel,

Congrats for your recent move to Italy! 

I am in Florence, do you ever come over here? We could meet up sometime if you do, please feel free to post or email for anything, I'll help if I can. 

There must be lots of expats in Lucca, the hard part is finding them - but hopefully though this forum, through FB (have you looked) and elsewhere you might start finding fellow expats that can help make the transition to living in this beautiful but often difficult country we've chosen as our home!


----------



## Angel9 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey... 
Thank you so much for replay,so happy for this.Yes sure,we are planing to come to visit Florence,such a nice history over there,what I would like to touch & to feel.But it's only will be when we settle down normally,cause by now lots of documents to do, specially with the house we got:gas,water...I used to live in Europe,like Germany,but almost 8years ago & used to easy English life style(which I relised now).But I love Italy,food is great & weather(well to hot a bit,but we not gonna die).I have missed this all a lot and want to fight hard & to stend up on my legs as soon as I can.I did this few times before,where you starting from zero.Well,I hopes I'm gonna survive this time again


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 5, 2011)

You will definitely survive! 

Definitely will take a few weeks to get settled in so don't worry at all if it takes a while before coming to Florence. If I'm in your area, I'll let you know!

Italy is beautiful but it does require lots of patience, especially at first when everything seems so different from where you were last. There is a lot of red tape and bureaucratic procedures, but be patient, ask for help from other Italians in sorting things out (most with a smile and a gentle request open up) and you'll do fine. If you can, do start taking some Italian lessons, that will help immensely!

Good luck!


----------

